# Los gañanes y las marujas-cachalote



## Pepes

Contexto: Siempre he odiado los chiringuitos: el tiempo que te hacen esperar para  servirte, los gañanes con medallitas de la virgen al cuello y espalda  peluda, las marujas-cachalote que ocupan treinta metros cuadrados, los  niños corriendo y revolviendo la arena…
*
Los gañanes*: ho trovato come definizione "uomo che dimostra poca cortesia". Come posso tradurlo? I burini?

*Las marujas-cachalote*: marujas è "donna di casa con basso livello culturale." Cachalote è un capidoglio.  Non so come rendere la frase in italiano... le casalinghe balena?? Però casalinga non ha un senso dispregiativo come maruja...


----------



## Geviert

> .. le casalinghe balena??



bellissima questa! Grande Pepes. 

_Burino _è romanesco se non sbaglio. Io direi: zotico, villano, sgarbato, maleducato, rozzo, non ingentilito, sgraziato. Sul cachalote-_capodoglio_, direi di sì. Sulla casalinga balena, mah, qui devi appellarti alla fantasia. Boh, non so, magari la casalinga cicciotta di Voghera (etimo RAI).


----------



## Pepes

Geviert said:


> bellissima questa! Grande Pepes.
> 
> _Burino _è romanesco se non sbaglio. Io direi: zotico, villano, sgarbato, maleducato, rozzo, non ingentilito, sgraziato. Sul cachalote-_capodoglio_, direi di sì. Sulla casalinga balena, mah, qui devi appellarti alla fantasia. Boh, non so, magari la casalinga cicciotta di Voghera (etimo RAI).



Non ridere  

Burino ormai si usa anche da me (Bergamo) quindi credo che potrebbe andare bene. Più che altro, credo che rozzo, maleducato, ecc... non rendano bene il tono colloquiale di gañanes.

Sulle marujas-cachalote, boh! Il monolingue definisce "maruja" un termine dispregiativo, mentre "casalinga" in italiano non lo è... Ovvio che, se poi la paragono a un capidoglio, lo diventa... 

Insomma, non so. Però "le casalinghe-balena che occupano trenta metri quadrati" era carino


----------



## Geviert

> Sulle marujas-cachalote, boh! Il monolingue definisce "maruja" un  termine dispregiativo, mentre "casalinga" in italiano non lo è...


Che strano: che io sappia, _Maruja _è l'ipocoristico di Maria (come Gigi, Toni, Gianni), quindi, un nome femminile alquanto comune direi. Mi chiedo in quale registro colloquiale sia inteso dispregiativamente. 

_Casalinga _non lo è, certo, ma aggiungevo "di Voghera": "Casalinga di Voghera" o "casalinga di Treviso" sono due idealtipi weberiani che potrebbero avvicinarsi al senso che stai cercando (oppure giù di lì, l'etimo non è mio, quindi, stiano buone le femministe  ).

_"le casalinghe-balena che occupano trenta metri quadrati" era carino _

bello, radioso!


----------



## Pepes

Geviert said:


> Che strano: che io sappia, _Maruja _è l'ipocoristico di Maria (come Gigi, Toni, Gianni), quindi, un nome femminile alquanto comune direi. Mi chiedo in quale registro colloquiale sia inteso dispregiativamente.
> 
> _Casalinga _non lo è, certo, ma aggiungevo "di Voghera": "Casalinga di Voghera" o "casalinga di Treviso" sono due idealtipi weberiani che potrebbero avvicinarsi al senso che stai cercando (oppure giù di lì, l'etimo non è mio, quindi, stiano buone le femministe  ).
> 
> _"le casalinghe-balena che occupano trenta metri quadrati" era carino _
> 
> bello, radioso!



L'ho letto sul drae:
*maruja**.*

 (Hipocorístico del n. p. _María_).


* 1.     * f. despect. coloq. Ama de casa de bajo nivel cultural.


----------



## chlapec

El térm¡no "maruja" es despreciativo en España (personalmente, no me gusta y no lo empleo). Yo creo que es relativamente reciente (¿unos 15-20 años?), y da la imagen de un ama de casa de mediana edad o tirando a mayor, normalmente en bata y zapatillas o, en la playa, con un bañador inmenso, o por la calle con un vestido estampado, muy chismosa, poco culta, desarreglada (o con unos rulos en la cabeza) y entrada en carnes. Su tema son las revistas del corazón y los problemas de la vecina.


----------



## Geviert

Aja. Entonces f. despect. coloq. del español ibérico, porque en Latinoamérica no tiene ese significado, es nombre femenino en sentido hipocorístico. 

Chlapec: la descripción es perfecta y luminosa. ¿Cuál crees que sería la ciudad que tendría la más alta concentración demográfica de "Marujas"? porque en italiano se dice _casalinga di Voghera_ y Voghera es una ciudad. Tal vez, ¿la maruja de Barcelona? ¿de Valencia? ¿de Teresitas (por el bañador inmenso)? (solo ejemplos).


----------



## Neuromante

¿Ibérico? ¿Desde cuando España es sólo la península ibérica?


----------



## ursu-lab

"Maruja" significa quello che ha spiegato Chlapec, *non *"casalinga di Voghera".
In italiano "casalinga di Voghera" è dispettivo ma solo fino a un certo punto, e non denota in assoluto volgarità né maleducazione né altro del genere. Si riferisce al "basso" livello culturale, cioè alla provincialità, ma ha in positivo la caratteristica di "buon senso popolano". 
L'espressione viene usata (con un certo snobismo intellettuale non meno criticabile) per riferirsi, per es., ai gusti culturali o politici (limitati) delle casalinghe, non al loro look o al loro comportamento civico. Voghera nel senso di cittadina di provincia, con poche (ma sane) pretese: l'italiana media degli anni '60. 
Ricordo che Voghera è, tra l'altro, la città di Valentino: nessuna casalinga di Voghera uscirebbe di casa coi bigodini in testa o strillerebbe per strada, non certo per Valentino d'accordo, ma perché non è, diciamo, una "usanza" tipica di quelle parti (di altre magari sì, non lo nego) uscire di casa in modo disordinato e trasandato, men che meno le casalinghe, anzi...

Insomma, "las marujas-cachalote" non sono per niente equivalenti, come immagine, alle casalinghe di Voghera... Una "casalinga di Voghera" in una spiaggia stenderebbe sulla sabbia il proprio telo in modo impeccabile, prenderebbe il sole sotto un ombrellone e stesa sul lettino, storcendo il naso e lamentandosi dei bambini chiassosi, della maleducazione dei giovani d'oggi, ecc. Esattamente il contrario di quanto descritto in questo testo. 



> Siempre he odiado los chiringuitos: el tiempo que te hacen esperar para   servirte, los gañanes con medallitas de la virgen al cuello y espalda   peluda, las marujas-cachalote que ocupan treinta metros cuadrados, los   niños corriendo y revolviendo la arena…


Si potrebbe tradurre con un più generico "massaie-balena/obese" (o "diversamente magre", come va di moda ora ) o semplicemente "donnone".

O, se vuoi usare un termine dialettale, con "vajassa" o "vasciaiola", nell'accezione napoletana di "donna sguaiata e volgare, incline al pettegolezzo e alla rissa", che viene da Basso (come los "bajos" in Spagna), cioè dagli abitanti dei bassi napoletani. Ultimamente "vajassa" è pure tornato in auge...  (vd. Carfagna vs Mussolini )

E i "gañanes", che sono volgari ma anche di corporatura robusta, potrebbero essere tradotti con "cafoni", "energumeni" o "gorilla", tanto per restare nel settore zoologico . Visto che dice che hanno i peli sulla schiena, io userei "scimmioni" o "gorilla".

Qui copio una spiegazione chiarissima di quella che è l'immagine della "casalinga di Voghera":



> Lo spettatore-medio ha cambiato sesso e latitudine, e si é trasformato nella spettatrice ideale: la *benestante e tranquilla* massaia di Voghera, emblema dell’audience inventato dal critico Beniamino Placido  riprendendo un'espressione della scrittrice Carolina Invernizio  attribuita anche ad Alberto Arbasino.   Il “Contadino” e la “Casalinga” sono due riferimenti ideali che racchiudono un percorso.
> Il rozzo contadino va educato, *la massaia invece è colei che fa la spesa, che compra i prodotti pubblicizzati in T*v.


L'equivalente italiano della perfetta casalinga americana degli anni '50 delle soap-opera, per intenderci.


----------



## Geviert

> In italiano "casalinga di Voghera" è *dispettivo *ma solo fino a un certo punto...


 ricupero questo per Pepes. Per quanto riguarda Valentino, le sane pretese e il resto, dico: _salud e viva Voghera! 


PS _


> Una "casalinga di Voghera" in  una spiaggia stenderebbe sulla sabbia il proprio telo in modo  impeccabile, prenderebbe il sole sotto un ombrellone e stesa sul  lettino, storcendo il naso e lamentandosi dei bambini chiassosi, della  maleducazione dei giovani d'oggi, ecc.


 da sposare subito! la voglio!


----------



## Tomby

El término "maruja" ya lo habéis explicado perfectamente. Para mí es sinónimo de "cotilla".
No obstante, desde hace cierto tiempo (25 años aproximadamente) parece ser que la sociedad quiere desprestigiar la profesión de "ama de casa", también conocida como "sus labores" con una crueldad innecesaria y gratuita.
Las "marujas" actuales (dicho con todo el respeto) son mujeres mayores de 50 o 60 años que toda la vida han trabajado en casa: administración del jornal, educación de los hijos, limpieza, cocina, planchado, remiendo de ropa, cuidado de padres, suegros y marido, sin pagas extras dobles, sin vacaciones, sin casi nada, a cambio de nada. O de una pensión de viudedad del 55% de lo que le correspondería al cónyuge (hasta hace poco el 45%) que se ha de repartir con otras esposas si el marido ha estado casado y divorciado y que pierde tal prestación si contrae nuevo matrimonio.
Estas "mujeres" que "los" y "las" "_progres_" tanto critican son las que con su silencioso trabajo han contribuido junto con el resto de trabajadores y emigrantes españoles a levantar un país mísero y atrasado en el primer tercio del pasado siglo y convertirlo en otro cuyo bienestar no valoramos a pesar de la crisis que ahora padecemos.
Espero que se haya comprendido bien el significado de "maruja". Por cierto, mi madre era "maruja" por partida doble: por nombre y por profesión.


----------



## Geviert

De acuerdo Tombatossals.



> Por cierto, mi madre era "maruja" por partida doble: por *nombre *y por profesión.



Me permito citar esta parte para Pepes. 

saludos,


----------



## honeyheart

Pepes said:


> Siempre he odiado los chiringuitos: el tiempo que te hacen esperar para  servirte, los gañanes con medallitas de la virgen al cuello y espalda  peluda, las marujas-cachalote que ocupan treinta metros cuadrados, los  niños corriendo y revolviendo la arena…



No creo que haya una traducción que abarque todo lo que implica "maruja-cachalote" (según lo explicado), pero pregunto algo: ¿es trascendente para esta persona que esas mujeres gordas sean "marujas"? Quiero decir: si fueran profesionales exitosas, altas ejecutivas o importantes empresarias, ¿entonces no le molestaría que ocuparan 30 metros cuadrados? 

Yo traduciría simplemente con "donne voluminose".


P.D.: 





chlapec said:


> ... da la imagen de un ama de casa de mediana  edad o tirando a mayor, normalmente en bata y zapatillas o, en la playa,  con un bañador inmenso, o por la calle con un vestido estampado, muy  chismosa, poco culta, desarreglada (o con unos rulos en la cabeza) y  entrada en carnes. *Su tema son las revistas del corazón y los problemas  de la vecina*.


Es demasiado. 
Con todo mi respeto por las señoras, tu descripción es sumamente hilarante.


----------

